# Guppies in a nano



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

5 gal minimum


----------



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

Guppies would live and breed in a glass of water. Also depends on what kind. If you got 3 small male endlers, you could probably keep them alone in an established one gallon.

I have a breeding trio of albino red lace snakeskin guppies which are average sized guppies and they're fine in a 5 gallon along with all their fry of 6 months. Their growth has not been stunted.

I'd say 2.5 gallon would be just fine for them. If it's going to be a planted tank and not a fish bowl with colored gravel, 2.5 will be just fine for three males. No need to go all out for three small fish.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

you could even go smaller.. I had 5 guppies in a 1.5g bow front. they were still breeding. ended up moving the adults to my community 20L and kept it as a fry grow out.

you should see where they keep guppies/endlers in, in asia. they're like decorative fish so they're in tea cups, outside in small bowls for decoration etc.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I would say 5 gallon is better than 2 or 1.
There are pro breeders who use bare 5 gallons. Keep in mind they run 2 sponge filters in every tank and do religious water changes.


----------



## THE V (Nov 17, 2011)

3 in a 5 gallon with a heater is about as small as I'd go. They are pretty active fish so just a little bit of space will make them happy.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a 3 gallon picotope. Its well planted in the back and along the sides with low growing plants up front. The center of the tank is VERY open with a specimen rock in the center. I have a filter on the tank and can easily add a heater. I was thinking a trio of gorgeous male guppies.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I keep 7 Fancy male guppies, some stray guppy fry, 5 neons, and a bunch of snails in an unheated 5g cylinder with Azoo 50 HOB. They have all been there for about 6 months. A really low maintenance set up that I like a lot.

v3


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I think 3 gallons is too small. I have a 3 gallon metaframe and long term I just think they would be happier with more space to roam. I have 3 endlers in a 15 gallon who swim all over chasing each other. They completely ignore the females. They just need a little more movement IMHO.


----------



## pikabuss (Dec 4, 2021)

Honestly, a trio of guppies will live and happily breed even in one gallon. I think that guppies in a bowl are a good idea. Yes, a bowl will be enough! What are they going to do in a 20-gallon aquarium? You won't be able to see them properly in such a small fish tank. That's why I recommend getting a bowl as small as 1 gallon for your need.


----------



## Henreff (Dec 5, 2021)

5 gallon is better


----------

